# Blowing amplifier fuses



## Freddiggtty (Feb 20, 2008)

My fuses keep popping on my Fosgate Punch 500.2 as soon as i turn 
the radio on. A 300 series Monster stiffening capacitor is also involved in powering the amp. What do i need to check?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Fredd!
And Welcome to the forum!
I'd check all your connections, make sure polarity on the stiffening cap are correct. What are you using for the turn on, might need to use a better source for it than the head unit. Especially if your running more than one amp at a time, best way is use a relay to make the turn on more powerful.
Also check your speaker leads make sure there not grounding out, at there in the proper polarity also. Make sure all connections are tight too, good clean ground. more power the better the ground must be. 
Question how do you have the cap hooked up, walk me through it.......
Hope I helped you!
Also there is a "new people please read" thing in the top header here, stop by read it and properly introduce yourself.


----------

